# c1895 NY Standard Watch Co TOC BIKE-CYCLOMETER FS on EBAY



## Balloonatic (Nov 25, 2017)

Had this for sale on the bay with BIN or best offer, but decided to put it for auction - $9.99 and NO reserve to end a week from this Sunday, Dec. 3. 

If you ever wanted a *WORKING* TOC cyclometer for TOC 28" wheel safety bike, NOW'S YOUR CHANCE! It's SO cool with the blued steel pointer running around the outside edge of the dial as you ride along, ticking off the miles just like it did 122 years ago.

High bidder wins and takes it home, whatever the final closing price is.

Thanks!
Balloonatic


----------



## Balloonatic (Nov 30, 2017)

Ending this Sunday, Dec. 3 at 6pm Pacific Cali time... NO reserve and looks like it will go cheap. I have seen these in lesser condition sell for $250.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Turn-of-th...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## mickeyc (Nov 30, 2017)

The eBay ad says no mounting bracket but what is the piece in the background of the picture?

Mike


----------



## Iverider (Dec 1, 2017)

mickeyc said:


> The eBay ad says no mounting bracket but what is the piece in the background of the picture?
> 
> Mike



That's the part that mounts to the spoke to kick the counting cog.


----------



## IngoMike (Dec 1, 2017)

The back of the counter arm looks like its been welded on......


----------



## Balloonatic (Dec 3, 2017)

IngoMike said:


> The back of the counter arm looks like its been welded on......




I have seen two other examples in person, and both look welded on too. I believe this to be factory, and it functions well.


----------

